# GermanAutoParts.com | BREMBO SPORT front discs for A6



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

*GermanAutoParts.com | 30% OFF BREMBO SPORT front discs for A6*

GermanAutoParts.com is now an official retailer for _Brembo Sport_ brake discs. Reliable on the road, superior on the track, these high-carbon cast iron discs are ideal for enthusiast-driven vehicles.








*Durability on the street and at the track.*
Designed for performance street and moderate track use, _Brembo Sport_ discs offer the advantages of durability and superior performance. _Brembo Sport_ discs are specifically designed to dissipate heat, minimizing thermal distortion and disc warping even under severe operation. These cross-drilled and slotted discs are designed and executed with meticulous precision, exclusively by _Brembo_. Drilling or slotting the braking surface improves your vehicle's braking consistency by dissipating the heat generated, and gasses released, when the pads come into contact with the discs. It also helps interrupt water build-up while driving in wet conditions, improving brake response. 
All _Brembo Sport_ discs are zinc-plated for great looks and corrosion resistance. This plating not only keeps the unswept areas of the rotor looking good but also improves performance and disc life by resisting rust-creep from the edges of the rotor, and by keeping the internal venting passages clear of rust buildup, maintaining optimum airflow for cooling. 

*The right fit.*
_Brembo Sport_ discs are made to fit just like OE components, designed to be fully-compatible with original equipment calipers, wheels, and other wheel components. These are a direct bolt-on upgrade, no other modifications are necessary. 

** * **​
Whether you vehicle is used as a daily driver, a canyon-road cruiser, or a weekend track car, _Brembo Sport_ discs ensure superior braking ability, accessible to all enthusiasts. GermanAutoParts.com has a wide selection of discs for your Volkswagen and Audi vehicle. Visit our online catalog to see what best fits your vehicle.

** * **

*CHECK HERE FOR APPLICATIONS:*

Audi A6 (1995-1999) FRONT REAR


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

Brembo Bump! :thumbup:


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

*GermanAutoParts.com | 30% OFF ALL BREMBO SPORT!*

*We are cutting Brembo Sport prices by 30%!! *Take advantage of these *UNBEATABLE *prices on all Brembo Sport brakes for your A6. 

_*offer valid while supplies last in warehouse_

* * *

*CHECK WEBSITE FOR ALL APPLICATIONS:*

Audi A6 (1995-1999) FRONT REAR


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

**GermanAutoParts.com* 30% OFF ALL BREMBO SPORT!*

30% OFF BUMP! :thumbup:


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

**GermanAutoParts.com* 30% OFF ALL BREMBO SPORT!*

While current supplies last, get 30% off all *Brembo Sport* rotors. :thumbup:


----------

